# JVC KW-AVX840 Review



## 00Kevin (Apr 15, 2011)

*I submitted this review on amazon last week but didn't know if anyone was looking for a review on here. If so, hope this helps*

I've been using this unit now for about a week now and i'll say even though it is a really good unit, its has its downfalls that may not be deal breaker for others. I will not include the Sat Radio or HD Tuner features cause I did not add them. 

-Dvd Player 
Works great. Comes with a lot of options and loads movies pretty quick (Disc that is). For those looking to watch movie files via Flash Drive with the USB, your going to want them to be in a DivX format for better playback. I keep a 32 gig flash drive for my music videos and movies since my nano is old school. You can also stream NetFlix with the composite cable sold by JVC which I completely recommend cause I learned my lesson with purchasing another cable and ran into issues that made me not even want to keep this unit (The screen would constantly blackout when switching to different modes). Quality of movies usb depends on the file and Netflix depends on your connection but displays fine. 

-Bluetooth/ Hands-free calling 
Built-in bluetooth is a nice added feature with this unit, it was part of the reason why I purchased it. It paired with my iPhone 4 instantly and continues to do so whenever I enter my car. Sometimes it doesn't though and I have to connect it through the HU but this happens with most units I believe. 

When it comes to streaming music from the phone, the connection is strong and clear. I can see why JVC didn't add a remote cause you have complete control from your phone. I'm not sure if the issue is still like in older units with phones not being able to connect but I think JVC may have solved this issue. 

Hands-free calling, who wouldn't want this included with their HU? The BT Phone feature gives you the option of seeing Incoming, Missed, Outgoing, and Phonebook with voice commands. Wherever you are in the HU, there is a button to bring you to the phone menu that I found convenient. The phonebook shows all my contacts by name and didn't require a manual download but you still have this option if you run into problems or want to remove numbers you may not commonly use when making calls. I don't have a HUGE contact list, so download time may vary upon size. When you have a incoming or out going call, your music mutes and rings through the speakers. When your call ends, the music resumes from where it was. 

As always, with the good comes the bad. Previous models claimed to have problems with people hearing static on their end and it seems to continue with the 840. I don't know if its where I'm calling from but people on the other end said there was a static noise that continued to get louder and louder when talking. I've had to switch back to my phone more then a few times when people couldn't bare the noise. With the voice-command, it works but only after a few tries. I have the mic placed on my pillar aiming directly at me so picking up commands loud and clear still bares a problem for the unit, especially when it calls the wrong person. 

-Ipod/ USB 
When connecting my Ipod or Iphone, music playback came up pretty quick with Album art, Artist, Album and Song with a scrolling feature for anyone looking to find out the info of the playing track. USB on the other hand differs. Load up time is a little lengthy and no Album art shows even if you have it on your Flash Drive. I found this to be a downfall against a HU like the Pioneer 4300dvd that gives you a range of options for media sources (SD, Micro SD, USB). I have all my movies/ music videos and music on a ScanDisk drive so I can't commend on video playback with the ipod since mine is super old. But if you have a music/ video ipod that you like to keep in your glove, this shouldn't be a issue. 

-Navi 
Another reason why I chose this HU. The 840 comes without navigation but you have the option of using the MotionX Drive App on your iPhone thats 99 cents for the first month, $2.99 monthly or $19.99 for the year. To use this feature you'll need the composite cable at which you'll have to disconnect your ipod cause it won't read both at the same time but will charge your phone. When connected, the display is decent with voice thru the speakers telling you where to turn and lowers the music to announce your next direction. Though a nice touch, I still have only have used this feature a couple times. My Garmin still reigns supreme and I don't have a phone crate to hold my phone up when entering a new destination. 

-Sound 
This may not be as important to some folks, but for a music head like me, it plays big a part. Just adding a double din will increase the sound your speakers produce but if your running anything of higher quality like the Polk MM6501 components and coaxial front and rear with a 4 channel amp like me. This unit falls short. The 2 volts and 3 bands don't bring to life my speakers like the previous Pioneer running 4 volts with 7 bands. Of course you can add patches like a fixed line driver but I don't think it'll deliver what the other unit did and I didn't feel like spending the money to find out. For anyone else though, this may not be of concern and will be happy with what is produced. 

-Security 
Detachable face. Golden, I don't know why other companies haven't ran with this but I love this feature for when I'm not in common areas. 

-Sensor/ Interface. 
The meat and potatoes of the unit. When starting off using this feature, newcomers may find it a little touchy navigating the unit without the physical buttons to quickly swap through the source. The sensor acts as a ATT (lowers volume), screen wake and when held, takes you back to the main menu. I found myself turning off the sensor option and barely using the sensor button to bring me back to the menu. When in moments I want to quickly return to the Top menu, occasionally it slips my mind to hold the sensor down and that became somewhat annoying. I like the super clean look but I miss the mute/volume/source/ and track buttons that come on other units. 

With the interface, the display is bright and clean at night but suffers in the daytime if direct light hits it. There is a good amount of screen pressing when wanting to navigate the unit but when in a mode like ipod, you have what you need in front of you... all the time. Tuning, bluetooth (music/ Hands-free), mode, menu and more are framed around while the volume, track and play/ pause lay at the bottom of the screen that I found a little difficult to press at times when I'm not using the GUI function like pausing music. It sort of crowds the screen with so many options always up. 

On the GUI, it allows you to swipe forward for next track, reverse to playback (going to a previous track is a little tricky at times), while up/ down switches the folder and volume control is done making a circle clockwise or counter. It also works when watching movies. I found this to be a great feature and constantly use it, especially while driving without taking my eyes off the road. I could swipe to the next track without hesitation or lower/ raise the volume to my liking. As time passed though, I ran into touch sensitive problems like the volume adjustment. The unit is decently accurate but I found myself circling the volume too high or too low and would have to use the normal volume at the bottom of the screen that I already had some issues with. Same goes when in DVD mode, then again I have bigger hands so this my not be problematic for others but you will run into this. 

In conclusion, this unit is great for anyone who wants the extra tech, sensor, swipe-action, built-in bluetooth,detachable face, hands-free calling, and phone GPS at a reasonable price. I wouldn't doubt that most anyone would enjoy this unit, I did for the time being but there are some things missing that I prefer on another unit that I was using previous to this. 

If your looking for a Double DIn HU without spending a great amount of money with added features that most other units make you pay for or don't have (Detach face again), this unit is a very good route to go but may not be for others like myself. 

If you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## ProjectGSX (May 2, 2011)

I just finished installing this deck in my 2011 Evolution GSR and Im pretty happy so far. All of my complaints revolve around the iPod integration. Im disappointed that the iPod kit consumes the USB port AND the A/V input, but thats a minor gripe. The streaming bluetooth does not automatically start playing after you turn the car back on and the voice control has gotten out of sync already. Minor stuff, really. Over all its a great deck and the price is great compared to the NAV units.


----------



## moorezy (Feb 5, 2009)

Most of the AV receivers this year tend to need the usb & av cables to use ipod control ( full usage ). Kenwood in-dash double din av receivers DNX6180, DNX418, Pioneer AVIC930BT, and the JVC's. I think its simply because of the "app" mode they added to these units this year. Although the AV/USB cable isn't provided most the time it is definitely worth the extra money. I have discovered that the kenwoods AV/usb cable works with the pioneer units which could also be the case for jvc if anyone is having trouble locating the brand specific cable. 

Great review!


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone got video or pic installed? how the sq??


----------



## 00Kevin (Apr 15, 2011)

808Munkyeee said:


> anyone got video or pic installed? how the sq??


No, I recently just sold the unit and had it out my car for a while. It's a clean look when installed, especially since there is only the center sensor with the 7" screen. It would be hard to be disappointed about that.

As far as the SQ that I mentioned in the review, I felt it fell short if you have well invested speakers in your car. 2 volts and 3 bands well let you get a decent sound coming from you speakers but 4 volts with a 7 band eq with my pioneer gives me a "musical high" that I didn't get from the JVC.

Everyones ears hear differently so what I may not enjoy about it, you may love. All in the testing.

It would be nice if my pioneer had a detachable face, touch-swipe and hands-free but when I crank it, completely satisfied with my choice.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

00Kevin said:


> No, I recently just sold the unit and had it out my car for a while. It's a clean look when installed, especially since there is only the center sensor with the 7" screen. It would be hard to be disappointed about that.
> 
> As far as the SQ that I mentioned in the review, I felt it fell short if you have well invested speakers in your car. 2 volts and 3 bands well let you get a decent sound coming from you speakers but 4 volts with a 7 band eq with my pioneer gives me a "musical high" that I didn't get from the JVC.
> 
> ...


you know the new one are 4 volt right and a 3 band eq, but my amp has a eq built in soo will see how it works out. why did you take it out for?


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

why did you sell it for?


----------



## 00Kevin (Apr 15, 2011)

808Munkyeee said:


> why did you sell it for?


$500, I already explained why I took it out.


----------



## jboen (Jun 6, 2011)

00Kevin said:


> No, I recently just sold the unit and had it out my car for a while. It's a clean look when installed, especially since there is only the center sensor with the 7" screen. It would be hard to be disappointed about that.
> 
> As far as the SQ that I mentioned in the review, I felt it fell short if you have well invested speakers in your car. 2 volts and 3 bands well let you get a decent sound coming from you speakers but 4 volts with a 7 band eq with my pioneer gives me a "musical high" that I didn't get from the JVC.
> 
> ...


I own this deck and absolutely love it, i got it the day it was released. This is not a 2 volt deck as stated above but instead has *4 volt* pre-outs which are incredible and provides a clean strong signal to my Audison LRX amp. 

Very strong EQ capabilities and would please any audiophile, I also stream bluetooth music and use the Mobile X Drive app which works terrific.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

thankyou man


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

i having a problem with the subs not coming on when the deck on everything hooked up right amp light on subs was working and tested in another ride jvc 840 - sundown saz 1200 to 2 12 AA chaos subs. 

I know RCA are good still because when the RCA touched the amp it made a thump noise, but no music


----------



## ProjectGSX (May 2, 2011)

The bluetooth module in my AVX-840 just died. $80 to replace it when a standard micro-usb BT module is 12.99.

I contacted JVC and they want me to ship the entire car stereo across the country for a month so they can repair it. Im pretty sure this is standard practice, but its still going to suck to have a giant hole in my dash and no tunes for the next month.

On a separate note, I noticed that this unit is discontinued. Is it normal for a head unit to have such a short shelf life?


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

there no way to turn the subs off. when i go to pro setting and has the on/off setting for the sub it make no diff. the sub are hooked up to the sub out rca. any help.


----------

